# FTP Client und Aktiv Modus



## Gunah (19. November 2008)

Moin Allerseits,

ich habe seit heute die Probleme das ich von meinem Rechner aus nicht mehr aufbauen kann...
hier mal das LOG:

```
Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für ***.de
Status:    Verbinde mit ***.***.***.***:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:    220 ProFTPD 1.3.0 Server (ProFTPD) [***.***.***.***]
Befehl:    USER vechelde
Antwort:    331 Password required for vechelde.
Befehl:    PASS ********
Antwort:    230 User vechelde logged in.
Befehl:    SYST
Antwort:    215 UNIX Type: L8
Befehl:    FEAT
Antwort:    211-Features:
Antwort:     MDTM
Antwort:     REST STREAM
Antwort:     SIZE
Antwort:    211 End
Status:    Verbunden
Status:    Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:    CWD /httpdocs
Antwort:    250 CWD command successful
Befehl:    PWD
Antwort:    257 "/httpdocs" is current directory.
Befehl:    TYPE I
Antwort:    200 Type set to I
Befehl:    PORT 192,168,0,37,5,253
Antwort:    200 PORT command successful
Befehl:    LIST
```

weiter kommt der Filezilla Client nicht (andere FTP Clients machen das gleiche) habe mal die ganze FileZilla Installation auf einen anderen Rechner gebracht mit den gleichen Configs, dort tritt das Problem nicht auf!

nur Seit heute morgen! gestern ging noch alles!

Gruß
Gunah


----------

